

Ask HN: Making the most of a cofounder-seeking trip to the BA - mchannon

Got my MVP made, and my business is ready to go.  So far it’s just me.<p>And I need to snag a co-founder.  Someone who doesn’t have to be technical, but who knows people, and can get people to open their checkbooks on occasion.  A business guy (or girl).<p>Everyone I talk to tells me there’s 10 of these people for every technical person, and 10 technical people for every technical person who doesn’t need proof-of-concept funding or a brilliant business idea.<p>Nonetheless, I’ve given up on finding a business cofounder in my community.  My network’s tapped out.  So I need to grow my network out of state. Might as well do it where everybody else does it for dotcom startups.  I’ll be happy to pull up stakes and live “La Dura Vita” in the BA; just want to be in a position to gain traction before I do.<p>So a trip is in order, but I want my time in the bay area to be well spent.  Meeting new people whenever possible is great; having little to do but see the sights and code, I can do here at home.<p>I’m planning on finding startup events on MeetUp, hanging around Palo Alto, and hopefully attending at least one in-person founder dating event.  Can anyone recommend the best monthly occasions to be sure to hit for an out-of-town founder?
======
jimbobob
How long do you plan on being in the Bay Area for? If it is a short time
period maybe your time would be better spent meeting directly with business-
oriented folks.

